# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La seguridad de nuestras presas

## Jonasino

> Un país moderno exige construcciones seguras. Las presas de hoy en día integran tecnología de última generación, donde los sensores de auscultación instalados en su seno remiten en tiempo real datos vitales del comportamiento de la presa y el embalse, nada que ver con los pantanos que inauguró Franco antes de nuestra democracia y que algunos se empeñan en equiparar. Quienes siguen empleando la palabra pantano para definir a los embalses se aferran a un pasado distante que no coincide con nuestra realidad actual.
> 
> Hoy la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro gestiona 55 presas de titularidad estatal que almacenan 4.120 hm3 de agua, garantizando el suministro de agua de boca a más de un millón de habitantes (incluyendo Zaragoza y su entorno, una vez recrecido Yesa), el regadío de casi medio millón de hectáreas, una producción de energía renovable de 1.000 Gwh/año y sobre todo disminuyendo los daños producidos por las inundaciones (por poner un ejemplo, el 25 de septiembre de 1787 el río Aragón inundó la población de Sangüesa en Navarra, matando a 587 vecinos y de los más de 500 edificios sólo 39 quedaron en pie, inundación que se hubiera visto disminuida en gran medida si hubiera estado construida la presa de Yesa).
> 
>     Las presas de hoy en día integran tecnología de última generación
> 
> La seguridad de nuestras presas se basa principalmente en nuestro personal al pie de las instalaciones, un trabajo discreto y rutinario de mantenimiento y vigilancia, pero también en las 8.400 señales de auscultación que diariamente remiten información de la presa en tiempo real por una red de comunicaciones a base de enlaces de microondas que gestiona el Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) y cuyos datos podemos gestionar desde internet.
> 
> También disponemos de una herramienta informática que denominamos GEISER (Gestión de embalses, inspecciones, seguridad, equipamientos revisiones) que nos ayuda a almacenar y representar los datos de auscultación recibidos, a compararlos con umbrales preestablecidos de alerta para cada sensor, que si se superan, activan el Plan de Emergencia, a programar las operaciones de mantenimiento que se deben realizar periódicamente, a gestionar las avenidas en el embalse, y dispone también de un archivo técnico digital con toda la información relevante de seguridad.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

arnau (05-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (05-ago-2015),perdiguera (05-ago-2015)

----------


## arnau

Partiendo de la base que la persona que escribe el artículo debe estar a años luz de un servidor en la materia, no termina de gustarme la forma en la que se refiere a los "pantanos" de antes de la democracia. Por un lado, da la sensación que la técnica hubiese experimentado un salto cualitativo por el hecho de cambiar de régimen, cuando es evidente que no fue así: la ciencia no entiende de política.

Por otra parte, soy de la opinión que la componente principal en la seguridad de presas y obras afines no se encuentra en los sistemas de auscultación, sino en la calidad del proyecto y su construcción. Creo que una presa segura lo es, principalmente, por ser una presa bien hecha.

En ese aspecto, creo que las presas construidas en los años 50 y 60 no tienen mucho que envidiar a las modernas. Si bien es cierto que en algunos casos concretos ha habido problemas graves, no lo es menos que esos problemas se han venido repitiendo en proyectos más recientes; problemas que la pericia de los ingenieros especilizados ha sido capaz de solucionar casi siempre de forma satisfactoria.

Los sistemas de instrumentación constituyen sistemas de seguimiento, pero sirven fundamentalmente para monitorizar el buen o mal funcionamiento de la estructura. Naturalmente, los modernos sistemas de comunicaciones y tratamiento de la información permiten, junto con el avance tecnológico de los aparatos, un seguimiento mucho más profundo, que contribuye a aumentar la seguridad en espisosidos y situaciones críticas, y también al avance en el estudio de las presas.

También creo que es importante separar seguridad de las presas en lo que se refiere a su integridad, de seguridad de la población en espisodios de avenida. En ese segundo aspecto sí creo firmemente que los modernos sistemas de información suponen un paso de gigante en materia de seguridad.

----------

frfmfrfm (05-ago-2015),Jonasino (06-ago-2015),perdiguera (05-ago-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

A mi opinion no hay que olvidar de donde venimos y saber integrar los nuevos tiempo, pero si que se respira una cierta comfrontacion entre ellas con un tufillo politico por lo que ha representado la edad de oro en el número de presa construida a mediado del siglo pasado.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (06-ago-2015)

----------

